# Some Assistance On Aisle 6....mead Arch-frame



## XBPete (May 19, 2016)

New to the forum, posted an intro,,,, 

I picked up this early Mead Arch-frame today, had my eye on it for some time and did the deal. My pics of the whole bike did not take for some reason... but have some details of the old girl that I took

There is remnant of a golden brown with white accents I would believe to be a Mead Ranger, no head badge and no drop stand, first on my list

numbers are 98 8072 and here are some pics, rear hub is a Morrow


----------



## XBPete (May 19, 2016)

would love to know what year and some direction from the gurus within these halls,,,, 

Gracias!


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2016)

Wish I could help you, don't know much about mine either. It would be a Ranger tho-


----------



## Balloontyre (May 20, 2016)

Seat tube has interesting detail, does this pattern continue around entire seat tube?
Are there other head badge holes other than those 2 shown?


----------



## XBPete (May 21, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Seat tube has interesting detail, does this pattern continue around entire seat tube?
> Are there other head badge holes other than those 2 shown?
> View attachment 319623




Yes, one more hole on the other side and also the pattern is symetrical. Thanks for lookin in!

Found this old girl today..


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Whaaaa? lolololol....your on a roll man!  Nice!    I dig that one too, good eye.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 21, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Yes, one more hole on the other side and also the pattern is symetrical. Thanks for lookin in!
> 
> Found this old girl today..
> 
> View attachment 319747 View attachment 319744 View attachment 319745 View attachment 319746



Oh oh, you got the sickness already big daddy.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Oh oh, you got the sickness already big daddy.



This is the same guy that I warned about this disease on the phone last week and he told me he had the ONE bike for a project he wanted.....how many you up too now Mr. Petey? 5?    At this rate you'll have more than me next week!


----------



## XBPete (May 22, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> This is the same guy that I warned about this disease on the phone last week and he told me he had the ONE bike for a project he wanted.....how many you up too now Mr. Petey? 5?    At this rate you'll have more than me next week!




LOLOL .... Colson, Schwinn, Mead, Colson..... only 4.......and looking at an 1898 Crown later this week

Yeah,,, but these can be bought.....


----------



## XBPete (May 22, 2016)

Might have another one... end of the week,,,

my bad and wife getting the "look"


----------



## CrazyDave (May 22, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Might have another one... end of the week,,,
> 
> my bad and wife getting the "look"



Ruh roh!  Well I've been told bike collectors end up collecting TOC bikes, it just took you a week to run through the rest.....   Glad to see ya enjoying it and scarfing up so many good ones man!


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2016)

The fenders look Emblem built to me.


----------



## XBPete (May 23, 2016)

I was noticing the way the lower arch bar does not join the head like the Mead truss I saw catalogued, also cann


sm2501 said:


> The fenders look Emblem built to me.




Might I ask, the arch bar or the green monster? lol


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2016)

1919 Pierce catalog...check out the chainring.


----------



## XBPete (May 23, 2016)

Very cool!!!! Appreciate and that might make light of the head badge hole differences!

Gracias!


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2016)

1919 Emblem catalog-


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

Very cool Mr. Cabe owner, Sir!  Good stuff.


----------



## XBPete (May 23, 2016)

And the joining of the lower truss bar back from the steering neck on the Ranger was a question, mine joined at the steering head along with the lower truss bar.. now I need an Emblem badge, still wonder about the paint...


----------



## bikeyard (May 25, 2016)

Your sprocket looks to be a Columbia.


----------



## XBPete (Jun 4, 2016)

Took some more pictures


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 4, 2016)

Westfield built...

If you click on the following link and go to Post #34, their are images showing the exact same chainring as on your bike.

LINK:   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/arch-truss-bar-bicycles-a-catalog-of-information.86643/page-2

Mike


----------



## locomotion (Jun 4, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> The fenders look Emblem built to me.




it was my guess as well
the welds, fenders, tube jonctions, seat bolt area look a lot like my 1917 Emblem built bike except that on my Emblem the top tube and arched tube intersect in the middle

after blasting the frame for paint, I found that my 1917 Emblem had very poor frame construction for the time period, compared to other manufacturers from the same time period   ...   anyone noticed that as well?


Max


----------



## XBPete (Jun 5, 2016)

Dave... this is the fork detail


----------

